# General > Book & Author Requests >  Charle's Lamb's essays

## Sindhu

Could we include some of the Elia essays for Charles Lamb? After all, it was as an essayist that he was best known. Some of the popular ones like Dream Children or the Superannuated Man perhaps, but also some of the rarer ones that are likely to be new to many people?

----------


## BMW-Guy

I'm not all that fond of Lamb's works, but if you like them, good for you.

----------


## Sindhu

> I'm not all that fond of Lamb's works, but if you like them, good for you.


Thanks - I think!  :Wink:

----------

